
Apple releases the tablet. - vaksel
http://blog.styleguidance.com/post/355658636/apple-releases-the-tablet
======
nreece
Incorrect headline. Apple hasn't announced anything in the present tense.

~~~
vaksel
There is too much hype, it's not organic. Frankly if Apple doesn't display a
tablet tomorrow, their stock price will go into a free fall.

~~~
olefoo
And won't you be looking silly tomorrow when Apple releases a full suite of
wearable devices for digital media creators, including augmented reality
spectacles and brushes that act as 3D motion capture devices and can read
colors off of real world objects.

#not breaking any nda

